# Any Old School BMXers out there?



## Nightsblood (Sep 10, 2010)

Hadnt pulled out the camera lately but got the bug today.


----------



## twozero (Sep 10, 2010)

I always ran profile cranks when I was younger. Then as I started getting older and bigger they didn't hold up.

I love the look and feel of them though. I've been riding primo powerbites for a few years and love them.


----------



## Oldschool92' (Sep 10, 2010)

Back when I used to do ABA racing a couple of the guys I raced against would ride with them. THey were definitely some of the best you could get.


----------



## Heck (Sep 10, 2010)

Only dreamed of having them. I was too poor. I saved up for a Trick Star frame and fork & bar set and the other parts was from a mongoose dirk bike. that was my dream bike. I'm a old fart now but I still have a GT that is in the boiler room.

How old school you talking about? I'm from the woody itson gold bike days lol.


----------



## caged (Sep 10, 2010)

i used to have a couple "P.K. Rippers" back in the day. they had SR tubular chromo (hollow) cranks that were the lightest ever made.

but my dh rig i have now has a set of profiles on it. bought those after i bent a set of xtr cranks.


----------



## Heck (Sep 10, 2010)

I got my hands on a old PK ripper once, I wen't to change out frames and learned that I needed a very thin seat post lol.. I guess the reason I got it cheap is that someone tried to jam a standard post in the frame and cracked it. Traded to a guy who worked out them issues. Great looking frame.


----------



## Oldschool92' (Sep 10, 2010)

GT eh? Haven't heard about those for a long time. Always envied the few racers that had them. :er:


----------



## Nightsblood (Sep 10, 2010)

I wont be photographing these Profiles anymore.  I just installed them on my new SE Quadangle Cruiser.  Sweet bike.


----------



## Oldschool92' (Sep 13, 2010)

Take a picture of the bike then.


----------



## Nightsblood (Sep 13, 2010)

OK.


----------



## caged (Sep 13, 2010)

nice ride. gotta love those se racing looptails.

but why do you have the seatpost backwards? is it an advantage that way?


----------



## Oldschool92' (Sep 13, 2010)

Nice ride! 
I think the seat post is how it's supposed to be if i remember correctly.


----------



## Nightsblood (Sep 13, 2010)

caged said:


> nice ride. gotta love those se racing looptails.
> 
> but why do you have the seatpost backwards? is it an advantage that way?


 
No, the post is on backwards because I was using a 7/8" old school post but this frame requires a much larger post.  So....I am waiting for my adapter to come in to use my layback post.  Until then, this is my newer Redline post so I could use my seat and yes its on backwards.  Im actually getting used to it.  But its gonna be rectified shortly.


----------



## caged (Sep 14, 2010)

here's a old crappy pic i took of one of mine back in '84. my other one was pretty much the same, but a year older and was white with black components.


----------



## Nightsblood (Sep 14, 2010)

Ahh, the PK Ripper was the sh*t when I was a kid. That woulda been around the early 80s. Great bikes and the one bike everyone wanted.


----------



## Stormchase (Oct 3, 2010)

great thread! I raced ABA 6 years and for Redline 2 years back in the 80's. Still have my factory Redline uniform lol. I guess some people live in the highschool football days and some live like me lol. great to see the PK. 
I got older and put a motor on my bikes and added about 160mph to it. much funner!


----------



## caged (Oct 3, 2010)

i just sold my 80s mongoose decade pro just yesterday. had it sitting in the shop on display for the last 10 years. damn near forgot about it.
sold for 575 canadian.
regretfully, i have no pics of it tho.


----------

